# need info on KDK qctp and unknown tool holers



## calstar (Sep 1, 2014)

*KDK qctp, holders and unknown holders questions*Going through some boxes today of stuff I got with a lathe a few weeks ago. Is the rigidity, repeatability in the same class as the Aloris or Dorian(just curious cause with my skills it won't make a difference)? Two 100 series qctp but one is bigger than the other , anyone know about them? Hard to tell in the pics but the smaller is a 100, the punched hole in the nameplate covers all but the very bottom of the 1st two digits, the 1 and 0. All the holders fit both of them, from my limited research if it was a 0 series that wouldn't be the case. _How about the other two non-KDK holders(the boring bar holder is 1.25"), can anyone tell me the maker from the stamping on them_? From looking on the bay this tooling is probably worth at least 50% of the $500 I paid for the lathe(early 80s Taiwan Jet), so that's certainly nice. The combo parting and turning holder(center in 1st pic) is pretty cool, wonder why you don't see that in other brands. Btw I got the lathe from the family of a long time machinist(now deceased) about 2 miles from Southgate where the KDKs were made, he probably stopped by their shop and picked them up.

pics in semi-random order

























thanks, Brian​


----------



## xalky (Sep 2, 2014)

They look to be very well made. I've never seen that brand before, but they look like they'll take an Alorid type axa/100 series tool holder. They should work fine in your lathe.


----------



## OldMachinist (Sep 2, 2014)

KDK went out of business a couple of years ago. They are good tool posts, I've been using them for over 40 years. There are Asian copies of the tool holders available. None of the other brand tool holders fit.





- - - Updated - - -


----------

